# Our new logo!



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Apr 1, 2016)

Simple. Vintage. To the point  Very happy with how it came out!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 1, 2016)

I like it! Even from a distance it's clear to read. And the colors are pretty.


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 1, 2016)

That's lovely, I really like it - beautiful blue! I'd like to create a soap that colour.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 1, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 1, 2016)

Love the vintage feel!


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 2, 2016)

Gorgeous!  Did you design it yourselves?


----------



## Susie (Apr 2, 2016)

I love it, too!  Easy to read, clear statement of who you are and what you do.  I even love the blue!  Two thumbs up to whoever designed it.


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks all! I had someone design it for me. I told him what I wanted and he designed it for me. I picked the font and style and to incorporate a monarch butterfly in it.  I did not have the software to do it myself.


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Apr 2, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## TBandCW (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## WildIris (Apr 21, 2016)

Inspiring. I like that it is simple and easy to read.


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Jun 6, 2016)

Updated to show our updated logo.  I like this one much better!


----------



## BrightBox (Jun 9, 2016)

Very nice! I especially love the pretty blue.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 9, 2016)

I think the first one was much better.  It was unique and imaginative.  You don't see many logos like that anymore.  This is "ordinary" to me.  Although, it will be much easier (and cheaper) to mass produce for your product line and make banners with it.  However, as a consumer, the other one was eye catching and intriguing and would have me investigate more than this would.  I do like the color scheme and the butterfly.  You've got a cool company name, too.  Sozo is catchy, uncomplicated and easy to remember.  It's also fun to say.


----------

